# Convincing Myself to Not Do This!



## Grazellda (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vasarely-blanket

I LOVE this blanket! Im trying to talk myself out of it, but it keeps calling me.

Cons:
1. It would probably take me 10 years to finish it. One person made it as a baby crib blanket, which is perfect and would take less time. Her directions for the crib blanket are in French, but I could wing it. 
2.	Theres a lot of little pieces to sew together. I may end up with a bag full of little triangles and squares that never get connected  or wait a few years to get connected. (Dont ask how I know that I would do this.) 
3.	I have a large stash of yarn to use up, but not the colors I would want for this baby blanket  so I would have to buy even more yarn - once I convert gr. to oz. or figure out Beige: 17 ruitjes, 8 lange halve ruitjes en 6 korte halve ruitjes , Naturel: 24 ruitjes , Licht grijs: 24 ruitjes to figure out what I need. 
4. I dont know anyone having a baby.

PROS:
I LOVE IT!

Guess common sense will win and I will just make something from the list of projects that I want to do and use up the stash of yarn.

If anyone else here has made this blanket, please post a picture so I can live vicariously through your work! 
:lol:


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Go back to Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vasarely-blanket
It is now available in English. Go for it!!!


----------



## mamamiau (Jan 7, 2015)

Grazellda said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vasarely-blanket
> 
> I LOVE this blanket! Im trying to talk myself out of it, but it keeps calling me.
> 
> ...


You are too funny! For me, number 2 would be the deciding factor. But it looks like there ought to be a way to attach as you go.....


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Love the blanket, have downloaded for future project. Could crochet a few triangles at a time when bored with other knit WIPs, maybe it would be finished in a couple of years or more. LOL


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

You can always put it in your queue & knit it later, when you've used up some of your stash & you know someone actually having a baby. Until then, you can drool, because it really is beautiful.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Welllll, it might take ten years to finish, but it could be done in fits and starts between other projects if you work that way.

Pro - 1)if it really is in pieces - blech - it is VERY portable and you may find yourself whipping out blocks in waiting rooms, watching TV, whenever you have 10 or 15 minutes - heck, it's crochet, so so worry about dropping stitches if you put it down in the middle.

2)There are ways of joining blocks together as you crochet if you want to go that way.

3) You will love it for years and enjoy to feeling of accomplishing something very special.

Not that I'm enabling.....


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I wonder if you could crochet it in one piece - or at least strips - to minimize the sewing up.

Do you knit? There are patterns for a knit version called Tumbling Blocks that's done in one piece, changing colors as needed. It's not exactly the same - it has straight edges, but the concept of 3-D blocks is the same.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80263AD.html


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

This is a crochet version of the traditional Tumbling Blocks quilt pattern and very nice too.

The individual pieces are squares or diamond shapes. Those on the picture seem to be worked corner to corner in the dishcloth style. 

Lots of sewing involved but it will be impressive.

Most yarn sleeves now list metric amounts on as well as ounces and yards so that should not be a problem for you.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

diamondbelle said:


> I wonder if you could crochet it in one piece - or at least strips - to minimize the sewing up.
> 
> Do you knit? There are patterns for a knit version called Tumbling Blocks that's done in one piece, changing colors as needed. It's not exactly the same - it has straight edges, but the concept of 3-D blocks is the same.
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80263AD.html


  I see you and I were typing at the same time. I think I will check out the pattern at Lion Brand. 
For the last few months I have been working on a knit version of a Log Cabin block.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

I think I would be tempted to switch up which color diamond I'm doing and then periodically stitch together some cubes, and then periodically start attaching them to each other, so that it would be growing and all the sewing up wouldn't all be in front of me.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

If you really love it and it's calling you, then why not? I like the idea of doing it in between other things, just for the pure joy of it.


----------



## Grazellda (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh my! I do like that knit version! Could just make it for myself - don't need to wait for someone to have a baby! No sewing pieces together (just maybe a lot of ends).

Darn it diamondbelle - now I may have to make a trip to Michaels. 

I'm going to go hide my car keys.


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

Grazellda said:


> Cons:
> 1. It would probably take me 10 years to finish it.


And this is a problem because.....?


> 2.	Theres a lot of little pieces to sew together. I may end up with a bag full of little triangles and squares that never get connected  or wait a few years to get connected. (Dont ask how I know that I would do this.)


You could connect each one as you make it, or at least connect three to make the "blocks." Then connect "blocks" as the mood strikes, so the blanket grows bit by bit instead of being a huge task at the end to finish it.


> 3.	I have a large stash of yarn to use up, but not the colors I would want for this baby blanket  so I would have to buy even more yarn.


If there are some colors in your stash that you'd use, you've got 10 years to accumulate more. See #1.  You don't need enough to use just 3 colors for the whole thing, by the way -- divide your scraps into light, medium, and dark and use one of each to make the 3 sides of each "block." 


> 4. I dont know anyone having a baby.


Since the blanket might take 10 years to finish, that would be one long pregnancy! :-D Besides, who says you have to give it away? Make the full size and keep it!


> PROS:
> I LOVE IT!


 Did you really think anyone here would try to talk you out of it? :lol:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Make a cushion/pillow size, less work and still effective.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It would be beautiful when you finished!


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I would definitely make it as a lapghan for yourself. I love this pattern also and will definitely make it someday.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Make it for yourself.

I have worked on projects that did not get finished until years later- they are still beautiful and would never have been here if I had not begun!

Enjoy!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

mamamiau said:


> You are too funny! For me, number 2 would be the deciding factor. But it looks like there ought to be a way to attach as you go.....


Yes, there should be a way to attach as you go. Maybe check YouTube. Since there is an English version of the pattern, just download it & read through it. The pattern may tell you how to join as you go. It's so worth the effort...a work of art!!


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

I love the looks of that blanket too! But, having a granny square afghan sitting in my closet for the last 16 years waiting to be pieced together... I personally wouldn't touch this one with a 10 foot knitting needle.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

What a fantastic Tumbling Block pattern! I have made them in quilts but never crochet. I'm with you, do it!


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

This is cool! I think I have the perfect yarn too; left over from a project a couple of years ago. Now clicking over to download it...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It's a toss up ...
Lion Brand's knitted version is all one piece - intarsia = umpteen colours dangling on the backside.

The crocheted one with umpteen pieces to assemble. 

I'll just leave them both as ideas, until such time as there be no piece-work WIPs under my roof. (Don't hold your breath!)


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Have made too many with both knit and crocheted WITHOUT any pattern. It is the tumbling baby block of piece quilting that inspired me when Queen Victoria was still on the throne and tram covers were all the rage :-o :shock:

I despise seams so have used my slip join method in crochet and in knitting an enterlac method.

But to get the cubes to look like cubes you need true isosceles triangles for the diamonds and parallelograms for the sides. If you have never made these shapes let alone pronounce them, then make the quilt
http://www.sewing-solutions.com/Tumbling-block-quilt-pattern.html


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I am in the process of making this blanket. I just have the last row to sew on and then the side pieces. It's a very easy pattern to do. I sewed the block pieces together as I made them, then I sewed the blocks into strips. Once I had two strips made I sewed that together. I didn't want to leave all the sewing to the end. Go for it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grazellda said:


> Oh my! I do like that knit version! Could just make it for myself - don't need to wait for someone to have a baby! No sewing pieces together (just maybe a lot of ends).
> 
> Darn it diamondbelle - now I may have to make a trip to Michaels.
> 
> I'm going to go hide my car keys.


Lots of ends indeed, but looks really effective (I've done a vest in it)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's a toss up ...
> Lion Brand's knitted version is all one piece - intarsia = umpteen colours dangling on the backside.
> 
> The crocheted one with umpteen pieces to assemble.
> ...


I think we can safely say that therefore you will never do it- I'm your 'few' WIPs must include a number of piece-work ones.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

I have this blanket saved in my Ravelry favorites. It's on my "to do" list.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I did a simlar blanket once and sewed each piece to tthe next as soon as I finsihed it (including the ends) so I got to the end with very little finishing off to do.

This is nicer than the one I did so have saved this pattern as well.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful! I say go for it!


----------



## rinamuss (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you Diamond Belle for sharing the link for the knitted version. I was admiring it and wishing I could crochet, and then..............up you come with a solution - knit it! I too have loads of oddments in my stash and probably would not stick to any colour scheme, but would thoroughly enjoy making it


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

I love it too! Might do a baby blanket or lapghan. Have the same problem, loads of stash but nothing in the colour I would want to use.


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Go on, go on, go on! All the feed backs are very encouraging! So much so...I've down loaded and printed it  for future project maybe? Let us know when you start ..we will all be supporting you all the way!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm with you on the ten years, but this one is on my "to do" list also! I can't decide if I want to make the neutral color version, or in some brighter colors.


----------



## OakvilleKnitter (Jan 30, 2013)

Remember the movie "Build it and they will come" about a baseball field in the middle of nowhere....well, same thing could happen if you make the baby's blanket. I love it! I would make it just for the sheer joy of it. Someone will need it.


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

Start it and see if you like it! You can stop at any size you like, it is really pretty and colorful!
It's on my to do list for a quilt, but have a baby and child's to finish, plus all the others in my queue, which is longer than my house! 
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Donnathomp said:


> I am in the process of making this blanket. I just have the last row to sew on and then the side pieces. It's a very easy pattern to do. I sewed the block pieces together as I made them, then I sewed the blocks into strips. Once I had two strips made I sewed that together. I didn't want to leave all the sewing to the end. Go for it.


Did you do the knit or crochet pattern?


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

rainie said:


> Go back to Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vasarely-blanket
> It is now available in English. Go for it!!!


Oh Dear, I looked for the English version but cannot find it.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

You could work on it between projects and don't set a deadline. Another pro - it is really portable.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Could it be made into placemats or a table runner?


----------



## kathleen40 (Aug 29, 2012)

kathleen40 said:


> Oh Dear, I looked for the English version but cannot find it.


All is well, I was looking in the wrong place.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I share your opinion of it! Just wish I could crochet proficiently. <sigh>


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

So when you convince yourself, please convince me. I love the knit version, except that it's Intarsia, and would involve lots of dangling bobbins, balls of yarn, etc. I did download the free pattern from Lion Brand, knowing that they will call you back if you have a problem. Luckily, my queue is about 10,000 projects long, so I may be saved, but wow, I would love to make that.


----------



## laminitagirl (Feb 7, 2011)

Why not plan on making a small size say for a bib. That would surely give you plenty of time to figure out if you really wanted to do a larger one. 

I personally would have to play those little mind games - starting with bib size, then increasing to lap size, then crib size, then afghan size. I would also try to do it in one piece adding blocks as I went to alleviate seaming. 

Let us all know what you ultimately decide and if you do one, please post a picture.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

It is soooo gorgeous. I would go for it - think what you'd have a few years down the road.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I love it. Don't stop now, it looks great.

Thanks for the link .


----------



## nmgarrity (Oct 27, 2014)

Also love this blanket! Great idea to make a pillow too. It looks like a scarf pattern that I came across and I am dying to make http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cubic-scarf . Good luck!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous. Good luck with this project!


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I've drooled over this one too...haven't decided what colors I want.....LOL 
As someone already mentioned...there must be a way to connect as you go. I know knitting the mitered squares, I connected as I knit it. :XD:


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Don't know if anyone mentioned this, but there is a Red Heart pattern called Tumbling Blocks Throw that is crochet but all in one piece. I think I will try this one next.


----------



## Daisy42 (Jun 16, 2011)

It is a beautiful blanket, In my humble opinion, if you love it...go for it! Doing something you love is worth it.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

4. You do not need to know anyone having a baby as it is the blanket you would not be able to part with.

5. It is crocheted and I don't crochet.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

You could make a dishcloth first,it's smaller.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Love the pattern, I'd go for it. Just take your time, work on it in between other projects. Good luck!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Who said KPers are enablers??? not me


----------



## Betford56 (Nov 12, 2014)

The heart wants what the heart wants.....
maybe start a triangle with scrap yarn that you do have and see if the thirst is quenched....
We are all creatures of the craft!


----------



## Lillian Cusentino (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow! what a beautiful blanket! I don't dare start because it would take me forever to finish and I don't have forever. I am 95 years old but still like to knit and crochet with the help of my floor magnifier and led light.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe make a pillow or place mat and see how it goes.


----------



## Iowan (Jan 22, 2014)

You don't have to make little pieces.This is an easy knit all in one.Check Kaffe Fassett books. This is intarsa knitting good luck.


----------



## Jaynjo (Jan 14, 2015)

This pattern has been available in English for decades; two of my crocheting friends made them for their own babies, both of whom are now tweens. 

Wonderful pattern--I believe it's called "Tumbling Blocks"--and can be made in so many terrific colorways.


----------



## jnshaff (Sep 23, 2012)

Maybe by the time you finish it someone will be having a baby!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It would be so lovely. If you take joy in knitting it, go for it and do a little at a time.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know, it seems like there should be a way to make it without having to sew it together...like a variation of entrelac? Or like this (posted here recently)

http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.com/


----------



## CarolynV (May 23, 2011)

It is all made up of diamonds and they are crochet together as you go.
Started mine about 8 years ago and add to it whenever I have three toning colours in small amounts left over.so every block is a different colour combination, with the light medium and dark in the same place, to maintain the effect of blocks. It looks brilliant, and is quite fiddler. 
Love it all the same


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

cattdages said:


> I don't know, it seems like there should be a way to make it without having to sew it together...like a variation of entrelac? Or like this (posted here recently)
> 
> http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.com/


Agreed about connect-as-you-go, there's always a way to do this.
And your scarf recommendation is one I've never seen B4 but am ready to begin as soon as the needle is free - THX !


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

1.	You can take years to make it as no-one will know!
2.	Sew up the pieces as you make them so you wont have them all the end
3.	Buying more yarn when you have a stash is not a problem..I do it all the time!
4.	You dont have to know a babymake it for yourself!!!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

How about this:
"brain teaser blanket"
by Jellina Verhoeff

on Ravelry

It has all the same allure and all the same dilemmas and LOTS MORE COLOUR!


----------



## craftygac (Dec 6, 2013)

This seems like the perfect project for my plane trips where I can only take a little yarn at a time. Make a copy of the pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roseywine (Dec 31, 2014)

It is going to stay in your head till you just do it. Sorry. I did the same thing with another blanket I saw here. I told myself don't start another project. That didn't work for me. Then I thought I would use up some stash! I didn't have all the colors I needed. So off to the LYS to get the needed colors. Heh heh. So, no dent in my stash, another WIP, But! I'm happy. Just gotta find some more space to hide my stuff. Sound familiar, anyone?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Roseywine said:


> It is going to stay in your head till you just do it. Sorry. I did the same thing with another blanket I saw here. I told myself don't start another project. That didn't work for me. Then I thought I would use up some stash! I didn't have all the colors I needed. So off to the LYS to get the needed colors. Heh heh. So, no dent in my stash, another WIP, But! I'm happy. Just gotta find some more space to hide my stuff. Sound familiar, anyone?


I haven't figured out how people hide overflowing!lol!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Donnathomp said:


> Don't know if anyone mentioned this, but there is a Red Heart pattern called Tumbling Blocks Throw that is crochet but all in one piece. I think I will try this one next.


Link: http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/tumbling-blocks-throw


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

8 Furry Kids said:


> Did you do the knit or crochet pattern?


The knitted version is made in one piece. Lots of hanging strands but not nearly as many ends as the crocheted version.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Honey Meadows said:


> Could it be made into placemats or a table runner?


Whyever not?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

simplyelizabeth said:


> I share your opinion of it! Just wish I could crochet proficiently. <sigh>


Well, it's all single crochet. Make a few of the motifs to get a handle on it; make the whole thing and you _will_ be crocheting proficiently!


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

If you are a sewer, you could sew a tumbling blocks quilt.
I have seen it done in pastels for a baby quilt and it is just beautiful.
It would take a lot less time sewing one instead of knitting, if it's the
pattern that you love.
Good luck making your decision!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I started one of these about thirty years ago--the bag of pieces have been in my attic ever since!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Its crochet so I am not going to be making this, but is really beautiful.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Grazellda said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vasarely-blanket
> 
> I LOVE this blanket! Im trying to talk myself out of it, but it keeps calling me.
> 
> ...


10 YEARS TO FINISH IT??? Let's see now, you'll need:
290 A Diamonds
12 B Triangles
15 C Triangles
2 D Corner Triangles
That's a total of 319 pieces, crocheted @ one piece per day= 319 days, not quite a year. Then add 9 years for joining all those diamonds and trangles.....Yup, you're right--pretty darn close to 10 years!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MomPae said:


> 10 YEARS TO FINISH IT??? Let's see now, you'll need:
> 290 A Diamonds
> 12 B Triangles
> 15 C Triangles
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

joycevv said:


> I started one of these about thirty years ago--the bag of pieces have been in my attic ever since!


Sounds like me!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Just trying out a Tunisian crochet version which you could join as you go or make up each block to use up a stash and then join the blocks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LadyMacbeth said:


> Just trying out a Tunisian crochet version which you could join as you go or make up each block to use up a stash and then join the blocks.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grazellda (Mar 11, 2014)

Very nice! I would definitely have to join as I go along.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is very pretty


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

It is a lovely blanket. Gorgeous... But if you know you don't enjoy seaming... It took me around 15 years to complete the seaming on a blanket I made in separate 'blocks'. (Actually, my mum finished the seaming for me!) I will only make blankets in one piece now! 

As others have said, join as you go would be the way to go.


----------



## Cru (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. I have a bag full of the diamonds in my cedar chest that I started about 60 years ago. I remember them being arranged into flowers or 6 pointed stars. Such a creative project. May have to take a hiatus from socks.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

If you like it as much as you say you do then why not do it in between other projects? If you knit as well, you might give the knitted version a go and there would be no sewing up when finished.


----------



## pgf (May 1, 2011)

LadyMacbeth said:


> Just trying out a Tunisian crochet version which you could join as you go or make up each block to use up a stash and then join the blocks.


I really like your idea-i looks great-if you complete a pattern, please let me know
pgf


----------



## Lisa Jeanne (Oct 13, 2014)

Please keep us posted of your progress if you decide to make this> Good Luck!


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Make a pillow.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Join as you go.
This prevents the reluctance of finishing


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ummirain said:


> Join as you go.
> This prevents the reluctance of finishing


I only _wish_ that were so! If it were, then my Mitered Magic afghan wouldn't still be unfinished!  http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitered-magic


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Ah,tres jolie!! But that's as good as my French gets!!


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

It's beautiful. Let us know if you take the plunge.


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

Translation: Beige: 17 squares, 8 long half diamonds and 6 short half squares, Natural: 24 diamonds, Light gray: 24 diamonds


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I certainly don't blame you for wanting to make one of these. They are beautiful. Maybe you could work on it for awhile, put it to the side for awhile and do a small item, then go back to it. Good luck an please show us your progress.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Grazelda- Good luck, what ever you choose to knit! Have you ever seen the "Family Tree" knitted blanket? That's my dream blanket. It is very difficult, and looks beautiful, even in just one color! : )


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Farmwoman said:


> Grazelda- Good luck, what ever you choose to knit! Have you ever seen the "Family Tree" knitted blanket? That's my dream blanket. It is very difficult, and looks beautiful, even in just one color! : )


Link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/family-tree-afghan , but I don't see any that were done in a single colour.


----------



## Pegdog (Oct 11, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tree-of-life-afghan-knit
one color - and very beautifully knit. IF this is the one being mentioned.


----------



## mimimeister (Jan 21, 2015)

Got pictures!!? I don't know if my previous message went, so I'll repeat. These are so easy, and great fit using up yarn. I've made many.


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

In the quilting world, we call that a "forever" project. One that we work on to fill time/space. My quilty project is a yo-yo quilt. I started it 3 or 4 years ago, and am slowly making progress. Will take several more years to make anything usable from the yo yo's I've made so far. 

So, my advice, go for it. Have fun. Enjoy the process. Even if you don't finish it for a baby now, a baby later can still enjoy it!


----------



## Pegdog (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Grazellda said:


> Oh my! I do like that knit version! Could just make it for myself - don't need to wait for someone to have a baby! No sewing pieces together (just maybe a lot of ends).
> 
> Darn it diamondbelle - now I may have to make a trip to Michaels.
> 
> I'm going to go hide my car keys.


AS IF THAT'S going to work......... :lol:


----------



## Grazellda (Mar 11, 2014)

Dsynr said:


> AS IF THAT'S going to work......... :lol:


Agreed - hiding my car keys won't work. I would have to put them in a safe place - that way it would take months to find them. :|

Thanks for all the great patterns and input. I'm still fighting it - but I have taken step 2 and printed out the all-one-piece knit pattern. The probability of my sewing all the little pieces together for the original pattern is just too small. (at least as of today...)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pegdog said:


> :arrow: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tree-of-life-afghan-knit
> one color - and very beautifully knit. IF this is the one being mentioned.


That's on my to-do list. It's not really all that hard, and there has been at least one workshop on it here on KP: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167502-1.html


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have also knitted the Log Cabin in Noro wool and it has turned out great. There is a picture on Facebook thewoolinn.com.au if anyone would like to see it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I have also knitted the Log Cabin in Noro wool and it has turned out great. There is a picture on Facebook thewoolinn.com.au if anyone would like to see it.


Photo alone: http://www.facebook.com/thewoolinn/photos/a.378513236035.164755.364291731035/10152511995121036/?type=1&theater

FB: http://www.facebook.com/thewoolinn

It is a lovely Log Cabin.

As pretty as Noro is when others knit it, I never even opened the few skeins I'd bought. I gave them away to someone who enjoyed knitting with them.  
I _hate_ it when a yarn shop owner insists one can only have a specific pattern if one buys a given amount of an expensive yarn one doesn't want! I'd have paid for the pattern, but could only get it if I bought that bleeping Noro! No, she wouldn't let me buy an equivalent value of yarns I liked! I have yet to return to _that_ yarn shop.


----------



## Grazellda (Mar 11, 2014)

CarolynV said:


> It is all made up of diamonds and they are crochet together as you go.
> Started mine about 8 years ago and add to it whenever I have three toning colours in small amounts left over.so every block is a different colour combination, with the light medium and dark in the same place, to maintain the effect of blocks. It looks brilliant, and is quite fiddler.
> Love it all the same


Carolyn, are you sewing it together as you go? Do you have a picture of how it's going so far??? Would love to see it in progress.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean : I had been buying Noro every week or so until I had enough to make the Log Cabin. I was going to do it buy myself but my LYS had a lesson doing the Log Cabin so I attended that lesson.


----------

